# Comunicacion inalambrica PIC 16F873 con PC



## AGP (Feb 21, 2007)

Hola compañeros electronicos .
Por favor,necesito ayuda urgente,tengo que comunicar un PIC16f873 con un PC de forma inalambrica utilizando modulos de recepcion-transmision Aurel a 433 MHz.Creo tener el esquema de conexiones ,pero creo que lo que me falla es el programa.Solo se programar en C(usando Pic C compiler).
Agradeceria que si alguien ha hecho esto ya ,o sabe como hacerlo me  ayude.


----------



## JNS (Feb 22, 2007)

Hola, soy nuevo en este foro, y estoy haciendo un proyecto exactamente igual a lo que pides. Tengo mi sistema conectado directamente al PC por el puerto serie y me falta implementar la radiofrecuencia. No se de qué manera quieres mostrar los datos en el PC, pero en primer lugar intentaría obtenerlos con el programa hiperterminal. Lo que yo he hecho a sido una interfaz gráfica en borland c++ y programo el puerto serie con funciones de la api de windows para recibir los datos. Otra forma de hacerlo sería con laview (según parece es más fácil pero nunca lo he utilizado).
Por mi parte no se como conectar el receptor al pc, no se si utilizando solo el receptor y el integrado max232 o necesito algo más. Suerte, ya estaré en contacto.


----------



## AGP (Feb 22, 2007)

Hola ,mi nombre es Alejandro.
Yo lo que quiero es enviar del ordenador al PIC,de programacion  no tengo ni idea (solo se manejar el compilador CCS).Utilizo el programa comunica.exe que no me deja enviarte el foro porque es un archivo EXE  por si te puede ser de utilidad.


----------



## AGP (Feb 22, 2007)

Respecto  al montaje del puerto  serie inalambrico estoy probando algo así,pero de momento no me funciona,seguramente por el programa:
[/img]

El MAX232 tienes que colocarlo antes del PIC para que transformadorrme los valores que utiliza el ordenador de 1 y 0 a los del PIC:


----------



## JNS (Feb 23, 2007)

Hola de nuevo, mi nombre es Juan, acabo de ver el dibujo del circuito y no estoy muy seguro, pero pienso que el circuito que debes montar sería:

PC-Max232-Emisor.................................Receptor-PIC.

Ya que las señales RS232 utilizan:
   Nivel lógico 0: +3 y +15v
   Nivel lógico 1: -3 y -15v

esas señales no puedes transmitirlas directamente mediante el transmisor de radiofrecuencia, ya que trabaja con entradas TTL 0-5v, por eso creo que deberías de conectar primero el max232.

Todo esto suponiendo que tu transmisor sea igual que el mio, TX-SAW / 433 de Aurel. Espero poder haberte ayudado, ya te digo que soy nuevo en esto y no tengo mucha experiencia, todavía estoy estudiando (ya solo me queda el proyecto). SUERTE.

PD:¿Qué has utilizado tu de antena?, ¿usas la linea de 50 ohm que aparece en la oja de características de aurel para colocar la antena, como la haces? Gracias.


----------



## forand (Feb 23, 2007)

Hola, 
Estoy viendo que somos bastantes los que tenemos proyectos parecidos por lo menos en cuanto a comunicacion se refiere.
Yo tambien quiero conectar un pic con pc y pc con pic. pero estoy programando con Java, y por parte del micro con asm. Todavia no he hecho pruebas por envio RF ya que no tengo comprado ningun modulo de radio frecuencia. He visto que alguno de vosotros esta usando el mismo. Conoceis algun otro que haya usado?Cual recomendais? Si necesitan algo avisen.

Saludos.


----------



## AGP (Feb 23, 2007)

Hola.
Juan,lo del max 232 no lo sabia ,pero tiene mucha logica. 
lo de la linea de 50 ohmios se refiere a la pista que tendras que utilizar al realizar el circuito impreso para evitar ruidos etc ,no creo que tenga mucha importancia,en los apuntes que utilizado yo para realizar esto(Que se supone va a ser mi proyecto de fin de ciclo(mas me vale que me funcione) pone lo siguiente:
 La línea de 50 W para la señal de radiofrecuencia deberá ser lo más corta posible. La pista deberá tener un ancho de 1,8 mm. para circuitos impresos de 1 mm. de espesor y 2,9 mm. para circuitos impresos de 1,6 mm. que es el caso más habitual. La distancia de separación entre la pista y la masa circundante ha de ser de 2 mm. y el plano de masa debe estar presente en la cara opuesta del circuito.
-->La antena consistirá en un pequeño mástil de cobre o bronce con una longitud de 16,5 mm. y 1 mm. de diámetro. No debe existir ningún otro componente o pieza metálica en un radio de 5 cm. y debe disponer de un buen plano de masa.

Vamos,un cable  de un solo hilo pelado de esa longitud
Por si te sirve de ayuda.
gracias por el consejo.


----------



## AGP (Feb 23, 2007)

Hola Forand:
Yo no conozco ningun otro,este de momento no esta dando buen resultado,igual no lo estoy utilizando bien


----------



## giaco (Ago 28, 2008)

hola gente! de veras me ayudarian mucho si me explicartan como les fue en este proyecto se que hace rato lo hicieron pero de vras me harian un gran favor, saludos!


----------



## jomy2646 (Oct 2, 2010)

Serian tan amables de decirme si para este montaje tuvieron que hacerle algún tratamiento a la señal de los RF ???   ya que ellos me estan dando comunicacion con pulsadores, pero no pasa nada con el PC...  GRACIAS!!!


----------



## pduque (Feb 9, 2011)

Buenas noches espero me puedan ayudar....!!! requiero obtener 12 voltios DC a partir de 5 vdc. detalladamente estoy controlando unas electrovalvulas con un PIC pero este me da a la salida 5 VDC y las electrovalvulas se activan con 12VDC, en el diseño me exigen que no emplee reles... por lo que utilice un mosfet de potencia el IRF1404 pero simulando en el drenador coloque como carga una resistencia de 7 ohmios ya que medi la resistencia interna de la electrovalvula y entre los 12VDC y el nodo de salida coloque una resistencia de 1k.... no seee que hacer por favor alguien que me pueda dar uan posible idea se lo agradeceria...!!!!


----------



## mcpiebot (Feb 9, 2011)

hola, que tal?

Ya han probado algo asi?


```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8jT-MZHhx4
```
Saludos!


----------



## sdel (Feb 12, 2011)

Hola, los circuitos que publique en este hilo sirven y usan otros modulos:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/carrito-control-remoto-42229/

se podria adaptar muy facilmente un micro
saludos


----------

